# How to get paint out of fabric car seats?



## MA3RC

Hi All

A friend of mine has managed to get a few small dots / blobs of paint on his seats. The car is only 6 months old so he's pretty peed off :wall:

Does anyone know how best to remove this? I don't have a clue

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## srod

Is it water based paint or oil based?

Water based can often be scraped off and/or steamed off. If it is oil based paint then you are generally looking at using paint thinners very very carefully. You can try shaving the paint off with a razor blade (for example), but you are generally in for a world of pain here!


----------



## Rayner

Steam was the only way I managed it on my old car regardless of base.


----------



## srod

I tried steam once on oil based paint to no avail. Then again the paint had been there for quite some time.


----------



## james vti-s

colour match the paint maybe ?


----------



## P.A.D

I'v just got paint of the seats of my van with the steamer. Worked a treat.....:thumb:


----------



## srod

What kind of paint was it (just out of interest) ?


----------



## MA3RC

Thanks for all the input guys, it was gloss. He was on a new development (we work for a housing association) and he must've caught a wet wall or something then sat in the car. 

I'll recommend the steam cleaner tomorrow


----------



## Swift Sport 60

I just go straight to thinners for this situation but always make sure to clean the area as soon as the paint has been removed to make sure the thinners is removed from the material.


----------



## phillipnoke

try wd 40


----------

